# Can anyone tell me the best Mobile phone sim card to get ?



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

_Hi All 

I am trying to find out info on which is the best & most cost effective sim card to connect to in Spain ??

Last time i was there i got the moviestar sim .. but i found my credit was going down very fast .& i hardly used it .... i think when i got international calls i was either paying for them or something 

I just want a prepaid {pay as u go} sim card .. any advice appreciated  thks _


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

desres said:


> _Hi All
> 
> I am trying to find out info on which is the best & most cost effective sim card to connect to in Spain ??
> 
> ...


desres it depends 

How long are you staying and when you leave is there anyone you can gift it to?

Further everyday there are new offers. By far best is to arrive and visit a few dealers and choose the current cheapest for your profile.

If you know people in spain with landlines or mobile contracts they also might be able to get you a trial for the period that you are there. I'm currently using a deal that my mother-in-law received as she is a movistar customer in Madrid. It lasts a year and is a very good rate but I only use it within Spain.

HTH


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

.....been in the industry 30 years. 

Good news is that the prices have absolutely collapsed. You can now get a PAYG sim for about 20euros with usually about 20 euros of free calls. (In other words the sim becomes effectively free of charge)

Which one for you? You would need to check your call patterns but Eroski, Hits, Más, Happy etc all have great offers. One thing definitely to remember if "all" your friends are on, say, Vodafone you will be best to go Vodafone too as there are usually free friends to friends offers

Today as 1st of the month there will be a rash of new offers. I´ll be studying them all. 
I am sure the prices will only be going down


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> .....been in the industry 30 years.
> 
> Good news is that the prices have absolutely collapsed. You can now get a PAYG sim for about 20euros with usually about 20 euros of free calls. (In other words the sim becomes effectively free of charge)
> 
> ...


_Thks guy's for the fast reply ... Nigele2 .. it will be a permanant move for me .. hopefully 

Steve .. this PAYG sounds good ... is this on Vodaphone network .. or other ?_


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Vodafone - been with them for 7 years. Absolutely no problems other than their cost (up to 1500 euros per month on roaming) 

They now lease their lines to other licensed resellers (Hits etc) who sell through a network of phoneshops, agents, resellers etc Telitec will give you a free sim AND a free phone on PAYG 30 euros credit. Free calls to all other Hits customer 

Orange is my other preferred network and they now lease their lines to other licensed resellers (Euskatel, Blau etc) who sell through a network of phoneshops, agents, resellers etc. 

Just been reading The Phone House offers (Carphone Warehouse Group) - stunning offers on all networks! 

Have not got the Más offer yet (on Orange)....I´ll check

There will be another MAJOR international player arriving in the next two months who will really kick xxxx. Watch what happens in the UK too. I´ll enjoy Movistar (Telefónica) bleating ......and yet they make their profits in S.America. Goose, gander comes to mind. 

Thanks for the PM, 

Hope you do not mind if I answer on forum.

"Would I recommend Eroski?" No, I gave it just as a name to show impartiality. The girl on the checkout has no idea about rates, how it works, roaming etc.The rates are OK, no better, no worse than others so no real reason to use them.

"Would I recommend Yoigo?" ABSOLUTELY, if all your calls are in Spain and want a handset too. ABSOLUTELY NOT, if you call UK, Scandinavia etc. Amazing rates inside Spain and hideous international rates. They know their market and I think they will be major players.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Vodafone - been with them for 7 years. Absolutely no problems other than their cost (up to 1500 euros per month on roaming)
> 
> They now lease their lines to other licensed resellers (Hits etc) who sell through a network of phoneshops, agents, resellers etc Telitec will give you a free sim AND a free phone on PAYG 30 euros credit. Free calls to all other Hits customer
> 
> ...


_Thks Steve ... a lot of info ... but i am just a mere female so .. u think telitec is best .. just local calls & pay as u go & good reception .. thats all i need _


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

desres said:


> _Thks guy's for the fast reply ... Nigele2 .. it will be a permanant move for me .. hopefully
> 
> Steve .. this PAYG sounds good ... is this on Vodaphone network .. or other ?_


desres whatever you do I would avoid any mobile/landline funny ideas. The one I experienced was sold to my mother-in-law by vodafone. They tell you the phone is a landline in your house and a mobile outside. As she lives alone this was very attractive.

Of course they didn't explain that if the excellent signal they said you had before you buy fails to materialise then you will be charged full mobile rates from within your house. They also (being Spain) ignore what might seem elsewhere reasonable consumer rights so you cannot get out without a 300 Euro penalty. They also duck responsibility for premium rate numbers assigned to your phone which you did not initiate.

But whatever enjoy your new life in spain amigo. I certainly am


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nigele2 

Great advice ...and sadly needed.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

_Thks Nigele2 ... i will watch out for that 
I dont need a handset .. just a sim on pay as u go with good reception .. _


----------



## Campello (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, I can recommend Orange, they do a sim card which when you top you with 10euro a month you get 1,000 SMS for free, more than I can send! Its also very cheap to call other orange mobiles. As others say, do a quick poll of the networks your friends are on and you'll save a lot.


----------



## windscreen_doctor (Feb 23, 2010)

Campello said:


> Hi, I can recommend Orange, they do a sim card which when you top you with 10euro a month you get 1,000 SMS for free, more than I can send! Its also very cheap to call other orange mobiles. As others say, do a quick poll of the networks your friends are on and you'll save a lot.


i would agree, i am counting down the days till my movistar contract ends, then me and my iphone are off to orange !!!! ,yippee, no more rediculous monthly bills from movistar, hello to 50 percent cheaper monthly billss !!!!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

windscreen_doctor said:


> i would agree, i am counting down the days till my movistar contract ends, then me and my iphone are off to orange !!!! ,yippee, no more rediculous monthly bills from movistar, hello to 50 percent cheaper monthly billss !!!!


If you tell them you are leaving I fancy that they will offer you the same.


----------



## windscreen_doctor (Feb 23, 2010)

playamonte said:


> If you tell them you are leaving I fancy that they will offer you the same.


its too late, they should have made me the offer when they had the chance, they choose to tell me that i must wait untill my minimum contract is up,, wrong decision on their part !


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

I will throw myself at the mercy of the local experts and ask a couple of questions, if I may?

1) short term mobile service provider[3 months] in Costa del Sol area ... for local calls and text messages. No international calls required, so no roaming. Recommendations?

2) any providers with good options for WiFi dongle service? Need internet for those 3 months too - long term contract not an option initially, so want to compare all options.


Thanks!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Telitec - as above 

Orange PAYG - available from hundreds of telecom shops all along the coast.


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Steve 

I was just checking to make sure the recommendation was still 'current', given how quickly the telecom markets can change.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yozhik said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> I was just checking to make sure the recommendation was still 'current', given how quickly the telecom markets can change.


I know some people who switched to Telitec & are most unimpressed.........

far from a painless switchover & some of the promised services still don't exist.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Xabiachica, I have been most impressed as have those who I have recommended. If there are any concrete complaints I have always found Mrs Jan Edmondson very helpful. 

"Seamless" is often an issue here when leaving a supplier - the incumbents do not always, shall we say, play by the rules.

Also, interesting to know about these issues as I am just about to add them to a new site of mine. 

I have also heard horror stories about Orange dongles but I was MASSIVELY impressed with the service although absolutely not with The Phone House who wanted to wash their hands of any problems. "Go back to the shop where you bought it" is NOT helpful when you are in Finestrat near Benidorm and you bought it 3 days before on the Costa Del Sol.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Sorry to hear that, Xabiachica, I have been most impressed as have those who I have recommended. If there are any concrete complaints I have always found Mrs Jan Edmondson very helpful.
> 
> "Seamless" is often an issue here when leaving a supplier - the incumbents do not always, shall we say, play by the rules.
> 
> ...



We had an Orange dongle for a while - we had no problems either,although I know of others who have had


----------

